# Your wade fishing setup?



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

This is my first summer to do any serious wade fishing and I’m still working out the proper set up. I’ve been learning from day one and now realize I need to make some changes to prevent shark attacks. 

Here are some of my lessons:
1) Lost big red fish because did not have landing net
2) Very hard to remove hooks from large fish with just wimpy forceps
3) sand and salt water is hard on your equipment
4) make sure your stringer of fish is separate from your bait bucket

Next time I want to try those hook removers that have the small little jaw that closes with squeeze of the wrist. What type of hook removers do you use?
And I’m thinking about tying my stringer to my bait bucket, therefore my stringer of fish won’t get twisted up with my bait bucket. 

I would like to hear how yall handle these issues, because yesterday I was bitten by a fish (likely a shark) and want to prevent this from happening again.
Philip


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use a do-net instead of a stringer. The fish live longer and are less likely to become bait. I have a plastic container tyrapped to the donet to keep lures and a little extra tackle in. I also use the stainless needle nose pliers on a lanyard. These have the cutter jaws on them in case I need to cut a hook off in the event of a nonremovable hook. I hope this helps.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

1. You can lose fish even with a net, but very nice to have one 2. STAINLESS hook out, short one ($6). 3. Try not to dunk your reel and wash off every time. 4. If you tie your stringer to your bait bucket, you will eventually lose it , run the rope through the handle - make sure if a bull grabs it, it'll break before you do. Good luck. GC.


----------



## fwfair (Sep 18, 2004)

*Wade fishing tips?*

Use the Salt Away to soak your reels, pliers, hooks, lures, etc...
Follow up with a good oil on the reel bearings. Landing big fish without a net is a developed skill but can be acquried through practice. A net works great if you can secure it out of the way when not in use. Good luck.


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

Kevin, I will look into the donut. Let me ask, does it ever become a hassle? I was having problems with lines getting tangled with lines. For example I had my forcepts on a line and net on a line bait buck, stringer and ect... Too many lines in the water, need to reduce this.

GC, what do you do to make sure the line breaks first?

Fwfair, will look into the salt away.

Thanks for your help
Philip


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

My basic wading gear includes a long pair of stainless hookouts, clippers on a lanyard, landing net, a do-net, and a small 6"x9"x2" clear plastic tackle box with a strap. I can wade in my Columbia water sandals, but if there will be a lot of grass, I prefer my booties. My brother uses a wading belt and keeps the hookouts, and everything else tied to the belt. He also has a rod holder on his. I just clip my net on the right side belt loop and donet on the left side belt loop of my wading pants.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Keep it simple. The simpler the better IMO.

I use a Nu Mark Tackle Bar that is a wading box with a strap. Carry my lures in there along with a pair of XTools pliers that work both for unhooking fish and cutting line. I tie my stringer to the strap of the Tackle Bar. That's it. 

Sometimes I use a net and I prefer one of the nets with the large elastic loop coming out of the handle that I can wear across my body like the tackle bar's strap. Then I just pull the net up behind my back and it is out of the way, easy to get to and doesn't fill up with grass.

I have not used a bait bucket in years but back when we use to use bait alot I would untie the end of my rope stringer and take the float off then tie it onto the handle of the bait bucket, after removing the bait bucket's rope, and would use the baitbucket as my stringer float. Then you don't have two ropes to contend with.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

To me, a do-net gets tangled more than a stringer. A boga type grip is less likely to tangle than a net. I use a wade belt to keep everything in place and if you need to get rid of the stringer ( shark decides to take your catch ) mine is easy to dump. NEVER tie a bait bucket or stringer in such a way that you can't get it loose in a hurry. If you do, one day you'll take a trip down the beach trying to get it untied! BTW GoinCoastal makes a great lure box.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I use a wade belt with stainless pliers in a sheath on the left front side, a lure box behind that, a stainless stringer holder on the right side and sometimes a net with the bungee on a clip on the right side. I also use small line nippers on a small retractor clipped on my shirt.
Get a good nylon wade belt and accessorize as needed. GoingCoastal makes a good belt. 
I don't recommend a Wade-Aid in the surf. IMO


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I agree with Kenny*

I learned the hard way about wade-aid in the surf. I got tired of it riding up around my chest. But I use it in the bays. GoinCoastal does make a good belt too, it shares time with the other. I have gone from a do-nut to a stringer because I lost fish out of a donut two years ago and if/when you get a topwater snagged up in it its a mess. When using a stringer I suggeest a coated one like GoinCoastal makes, hooks dont snag it. I carry way too much and have tried to really begin downsizing my tackle while wading. Now Im down to one small over the shoulder box with a few tops,spoons, and mirrolures. And maybe a couple of different color of plastics in my shirt pocket. Also a good pair of pliers with cutters is a must.

Z


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

instead of the net on the donut...attach a basket with zipties. hard plastic basket. Sharks can't see the fish then and no hook problems. Also For surf I find simply riggin up a camel backpack works better plus you can bring a beverage with you! Rod holders are easy to put on it, and it keeps most out of the water. They have d rings on the front for plyers and your net can go in a pole holder behind you. Pull it out kinda like a swoard.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Stringer and and old norton lure bag with all my gear, neatly stowed in my shirt pocket. 

Lots of grass I leave the net in the boat.


----------



## The Three I's (Jun 11, 2006)

What do y'all use in terms of footwear?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

What you bring and how you arrange it must be comfortable to you. I have become much more of a minimalist in my wades as I've gotten older. 3-4 topwaters. 2-3 midwaters and a half dozen plastics is enough. Still using a stringer and trying a boga grip this summer. Of course a decent pair of needle nose pliers is a must.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have this set-up for my boga on my wade belt.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

Keep it simple.

For bait, get one of those cheapo wade belts, the only thing you are going to use it for is tying the stringer to it. There is absolutely no need to go out and spend a million dollars on a wade belt, any wade belt will do.

The rope you use for the bait bucket is a stringer with a float at the end. The old hard numarks work the best.

THe best pliers I've found are Shimano forceps. They have cutters on them for clipping line, are light enough to hang around your neck and tough enough to handle anything you'll need them for.

Unless you are fishing in a tournament, go without a net. Yes, you might lose a couple of fish that you might not have otherwise over time. But nets are a PITA and learning to fish without one will make you a better fisherman, IMO.

Hooks, jigheads and leader spools go in the pockets of your fishing shirt.

That's all you'll need to catch fish.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> What you bring and how you arrange it must be comfortable to you.


I'll carry a couple topwaters, a light, a dark and a chrome. Couple bags of plastics in my shirt pocket, generally plum/chart or black/chart for the dark and something like salt-n-pepper/chart for the light. A few tequila gold/chart or roach colored paddle tails. 3 or 4 jigheads. Maybe one or two lures I want to play with beyond the above. Bags of plastics in my shirt pocket, plugs in my wade box.

Keep it simple.

3 I's- For shoes, I like the zip up tan colored neoprene wading booties. I have had great luck with Bare, Simms, Shimano, Hodgman, etc. I got a pair of Foreverlast stingeree boots for my birthday and have been wearing them all summer. I am still not use to them though. I miss my lightweight neoprene booties.


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for posting your setups, I will be trying to put together my perfect wading setup this summer. Didn't realize it would be so much stuff to try.


I've also discovered the zip up neoprene wading boots are a must for me. They stick to my feet like gloves and won't come off when stuck in mud. I tried wading the surf last week barefoot, figured why not this is how I swim. But the entire time I had small fish nibbling on my toes, so went back to the boots. 

Philip


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

you might want to get an "EZ RIDER" . benefits of do-nut but is made from real life preserver. has flip-top cover on mesh basket. excellent rod holder, excellent dip net holder and to top it all off. two(2) cuzzy holders for beer or soft drinks. the life preserver is a great help when going out to the 2nd or 3rd sand bar. contact: [email protected]


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

*This All you really need.*

Wade Light


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Buy an Xtool.


----------



## one more (Jun 22, 2006)

You opened the door with this question. I agee with...keep it simple. If I'm using live bait I run my stringer though the bait handle, the stringer cork does not fit thru the bait bucket handle. I do not suggest the blue bait buckets...the bait door will say open. the yellow ones with the spring door are better. Carry a small net, (cork handle) a good stainless steel needlenose pliers and a smalllllll plastic box for my plastics/top water. Line snippers are around my neck. Don't buy the cheepe stringers. If a shark wants my fish he gets the bait bucket too. I do not tie the stringer to me...just loops thru my wade belt. I agree with Fwfair there is an art to landing a fish with no net. Try putting your hand under the belly of a tire out redfish and he will melt in your hand. Give it try...good luck.


----------

